# the whole lateral issue



## dekk (May 15, 2002)

While Im sure this has been asked and answered already, Im too lazy to look for the topic. How does a lateral transfer work in MA Civil Service departments. For example, I saw that Watertown is looking for laterals. Does this mean that I would have had to have taken the civil service exam for that city? Or can anyone apply, i.e. me: a New york city pig that didnt take the Watertown PD test.


----------



## jay-z (Dec 5, 2003)

dekk said:


> While Im sure this has been asked and answered already, Im too lazy to look for the topic. How does a lateral transfer work in MA Civil Service departments. For example, I saw that Watertown is looking for laterals. Does this mean that I would have had to have taken the civil service exam for that city? Or can anyone apply, i.e. me: a New york city pig that didnt take the Watertown PD test.


 To be able to lateral you have to be working for a civil service town or laid off by a civil service town.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Why leave NYPD?


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

"PIG" :roll: if you refer to anyone in law enforcement as being a "pig" - do us a favor and stay in new york


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I'm a pig!!! 

Pride
Integrity
Guts


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

Just Curious?? :roll: Where did the "pig" term come from?


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

I believe it is from the old "Fritz the Cat" movies. Anyone else?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Personally, I'm too lazy to answer. :twisted:


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Pig? Jeepers, nothing like bolstering the professional image of law enforcement.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

SRRerg said:


> I believe it is from the old "Fritz the Cat" movies. Anyone else?


As far as I know, it began with the hippies as police clashed with protesters. Fritz the Cat didn't come out until 1972.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'm a pig-but in another way........ :hump:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

40th MPOC#309 said:


> I'm a pig-but in another way........ :hump:


Hey Dickie!
Patterson jumped your detail for Sat night! he better not bang out of it again!
:shock:

P.S. Is that NACop you're poking you little piggie?
:wink:


----------



## biged86 (Nov 20, 2003)

I'd check with Watertown PD. 
The local PD I used to work at recently hired a guy who left a New Hampshire local dept. I believe he had to go to the R/I academy to learn Mass laws, but he definately did not have to do the FT academy again.

Good Luck


----------

